# Camping With Dogs In Sequoia National Park



## sherpas (May 13, 2008)

Hello everybody, new to this site and to my outback so i thought i would take advantage of this great resource. I am planning a trip to dorst campground in the end of June and i noticed that dogs are not allowed on park trails. What do most people do with there dogs when camping in the sequoias and will there be an trails were my dog can stretch his legs. He is a large lab so daily exercise is a must.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm interested to hear this too.

We're traveling with another family to Yellowstone this summer and they're leaving their dog at home because he is not allowed on any trails or even more than 100' from the paved roads. And if we leave him in the camper with the AC running but are gone for a long day trip he will pee on the floor or otherwise get into trouble.

So what do you all do about this ?

OH! And welcome to the website!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

When we go to mountains in north ga, dogs are welcome just about wherever we go up in the national forests and state parks with leash restrictions in some places. Beach trips for us are tough here cuz a lot of places don't like dogs on beach. Ours is a lab mix & can't help himself when there's water around, salt or fresh. We try to do our research beforehand and pick places he is welcome and if he has to stay in trailer we limit it to about 2 hours which he doesn't mind.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi sherpas
















to Outbackers! 

Where are you in Orange County?? We're in Costa Mesa, so we're probably neighbors!









Make sure to mark your calendar for our fall Outbackers rally at the Newport Dunes in October Clicky Here...Let me know if you would like to join us.

We are also having another get-together at Yucaipa Regional Park in November for apple picking season..... Clicky Here!

Happy Camping,


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

This is a problem in any national park not in a national forest, seqoiua has both. We go to Kings Canyon every year and stayed in Seqoiua for two nights last year. You can drive down into the national forest area and dogs are allowed on trails as long as they are on a lease. You can walk dogs on any paved areas in the park. They are pretty strick on enforcing the dog rule in the high traffic areas like Morro rock and the General Sherman areas. not so much on lesser used trails. We just took turns walking the trails with our daughter. The dogs were pretty happy sitting under a shady tree with a bowl of water.

Enjoy the trip. If you need gas or supplies the store a Hume Lake is pretty resonable.


----------



## sherpas (May 13, 2008)

Thank you for your help Ed.

skippershe: I work in huntington beach but i live in Laguna Hill. Thank you for the invite to the rally i will keep it mind, since its around my sons birthday.


----------

